# How to repair a Ford neutral safety switch



## stevewatr (Oct 8, 2011)

Just finished repairing my Ford 1920 neutral safety switch, and decided to share how I went about it, so if you can't wait for a new switch (or are cheap like me), you may be able to fix your old switch. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/zTxtPwKKSTo]Ford 1920 Tractor: Neutral safety switch repair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

stevewatr said:


> Just finished repairing my Ford 1920 neutral safety switch, and decided to share how I went about it, so if you can't wait for a new switch (or are cheap like me), you may be able to fix your old switch.
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/zTxtPwKKSTo]Ford 1920 Tractor: Neutral safety switch repair - YouTube[/ame][/QUOTE
> **********************************************************
> Thanks for the video. I suspect your repair will last longer than if you were to replace it with a new switch and I'm sure it gave some people an idea how stuff is made and what can fail from corrosion etc. A little lube can go a long way but the factories don't seem to have time for that.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Lots of things that are "disposable" can be FIXED relatively easy, if one will just take the time. Had a windshield wiper motor quit once, & could not find one local without special order. With nothing but time to lose, took it apart & cleaned the copper plate the contact points rode on, & my fix outlasted the rest of the car.


----------



## stevewatr (Oct 8, 2011)

I know what you mean about fixable. The key in this case was the way it was made. If they had not had the bendable metal tabs, then I might have never been able to get it apart. When I saw them, it reminded me of the old style volume controls I used to open up and clean, back in the days I was repairing TV's and stereos.

If you thought this was a nice save, check out my other videos, the Dodge cruise control fix was a nice save.

Regards,
Steve W.


----------

